# Finally....Lever Evolution has arrived!!!



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

A little late, but still glad to finally see it.

Just got some in....30-30 and 45-70.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

youll catch the smart hunters that actually test their loads before hitting the woods, instead of the ones that buy ammo from wal mart that they have never fired out of their guns.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Ken-

Do they have that available in .450 and/or .444 as well?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

How much for the .45-70?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Did anyone use this stuff this year? Write ups in magazines are great, but I would rather hear from local hunters how it worked.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't hunt with this gun but I shot a box of .35 Remington through my recently restored model 8. It functioned fine and seemed a bit more accurate than the two boxes of Remingtons I put through it.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

$24.99 for the 45-70.

They do make it in .450, but I don't have any yet......


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Did anyone use this stuff this year? Write ups in magazines are great, but I would rather hear from local hunters how it worked.


I did not get a shot at anything this year, so I can't tell you how it would perform in terms of expansion, etc. I did shoot a box of .45-70 through my Marlin before the season started to sight in my scope and see how it performed at various ranges. I found it to be very accurate and even shot a 100 yard 3-shot group that was around 1 1/2-2 inches across. I know that isn't all that impressive, but it is better than anything else I have tried, including some expensive Buffalo Bore ammo.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Ninja said:


> $24.99 for the 45-70.
> 
> They do make it in .450, but I don't have any yet......



Thanks Ninja. I'll forward the info to my hunting buddy. He has an Encore handgun in .45-70 and since Hornady won't sell the bullets, he's gonna pull the Lever Evolution bullets and load them for his Encore. He can't find the ammo anywhere. 
Should make a nice 200yrd Bambi blaster!!!:evil:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

CMR said:


> Thanks Ninja. I'll forward the info to my hunting buddy. He has an Encore handgun in .45-70 and since Hornady won't sell the bullets, he's gonna pull the Lever Evolution bullets and load them for his Encore. He can't find the ammo anywhere.
> Should make a nice 200yrd Bambi blaster!!!:evil:



Yes, I'm very dissapointed that Hornady has no plans as of yet to offer the bullets for reloaders. I would like to hear about your buddy's results when he tries this. He may want to fire the factory loads first though. I have tried to duplicate Hornady's Light Mag load velocities with standard powders available, and I can't do it safely. I can get good accuracy but can'tmatch the velocity. They use a proprietory powder mix in both their Light/Heavy Mag ammo and this new LeverRevolution ammo. It too is not available to the public. I won't consider mixing powders to come up with a similar burn rate....and nobody should for that matter. He may very well beable to do this with his handgun, I've just got experience with rifles.
For a company that does a large volume of componant sales, I'm hoping Hornady decides to sell these two componants at some time...the powder and the bullets.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i bought a box of it for my 444 marlin if i remember right it was $25 a box at gander mtn. I had better grouping then with standard hornady factory loads. they work fine if i single load them in the chamber but wont load in the chamber from the magizine with out jamming. the other ammo is fine just the evalution ammo jams. only thing i can figure is the bullet is just a touch longer or i have problems with my gun. anybody else run into this?


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

skinne said:


> i bought a box of it for my 444 marlin if i remember right it was $25 a box at gander mtn. I had better grouping then with standard hornady factory loads. they work fine if i single load them in the chamber but wont load in the chamber from the magizine with out jamming. the other ammo is fine just the evalution ammo jams. only thing i can figure is the bullet is just a touch longer or i have problems with my gun. anybody else run into this?


If your gun is pre 1972, you will need a new part for it. I forgot the name, but the gunsmith should know.


I'm having problems grouping the leverevolution with my 30/30 marlin.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yes, I'm very dissapointed that Hornady has no plans as of yet to offer the bullets for reloaders. .


Actually they have been on the market for about year now.

Midway carries them.

Link: http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#leverevolution bullet____-_1-2-4_8-16-32


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

G-Vac said:


> Actually they have been on the market for about year now.
> 
> Midway carries them.
> 
> Link: http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#leverevolution bullet____-_1-2-4_8-16-32


Did you notice that this thread and Swamps response was from 2006? :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Last year I saw some very impressive results in .35 Rem.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Munsterlndr said:


> Did you notice that this thread and Swamps response was from 2006? :lol:


:lol::lol: Yep, they weren't available then! I love old threads!! And BTW, I'm glad Hornady is now offering some of their "new" factory stuff for reloaders. Now, how long before we get their light mag powder recipe!!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Last year I saw some very impressive results in .35 Rem.


ESOX was that in regards to performance on game or accuracy? I'm hunting this fall with a new Marlin lever gun in .35 Rem. The accuracy was so good with 200gr Rem Core Lokt I never tried the LEVERevolution ammo.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I was reading somewhere that the hornady brass is shorter than normal by 60/1000's to accommodate the bullet........


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

fishnpbr said:


> ESOX was that in regards to performance on game or accuracy? I'm hunting this fall with a new Marlin lever gun in .35 Rem. The accuracy was so good with 200gr Rem Core Lokt I never tried the LEVERevolution ammo.


Both accuracy and knockdown power are enhanced at "longer" ranges due to the higher retained velocity downrange. It's still a 200 yard round at best in most guns/hands, but this is still MI, there aren't many deer I know of shot outside that.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the response. My max shot distance is 60 or 70 yds at best. That round nose Core Lokt should hit hard.


----------

